# DIY??



## Heagney (16 Feb 2016)

Hi folks I'm looking for some advice please...

Currently have 60 odd litre 60x30x35 marina tank which I'm cycling. Don't currently have co2 but looking at starting with a yeast set up. Substrate is John Innes No3 topped with play sand but I'm thinking about dosing EI with salts. My light is a small 15w 18''

So...I'm thinking about making a DIY canopy to replace the standard one and upping my lighting to coincide with the yeast co2 and EI dosage. 

My budget is pretty limited. I've been looking at lighting and there's so much!! Aquatic specific, hydroponic, standard lighting (ie T5/T8 but not aquarium specific) and I've even seen LED HO spotlights used. Should have said its a planted tank.

So (I'm getting there) I'm thinking about anywhere between 2-4 T8's as they seem to fit my tank size, my questions are:

- should I go for just a ballast kit and DIY the fitting into hood? If so can I make it water safe?
- go for an aquarium specific kit?
- go for a T5 set up that is not aquarium specific and use a splash guard?
- go for a hydroponics set up (although wattage seems over kill for my tank
- how many bulbs? Could I do 2x white at 6500k and 1x red plus 1x blue acitic. Or best 2x White?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi Heagney, Depending on where the tank is located and you take of the top lid off and replace with a plastic lid placed on clips.
You could use 6500k 30w garden flood lighting hanging from a floating shelf. Its a cheap option and grows plants well.

One photo of my set up


----------



## Heagney (16 Feb 2016)

Yeh I saw a YouTube video of someone that done that with LED ones and, if it wasn't faked, had a gorgeous carpet going in the tank with more advanced type plant, he was using pressurised co2. His were fitted under a diy canopy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

Hi Heagney,Don't know if the Y/T was fake.I know they grow my plants really well  Have done a couple of scapes using theses lights no problem


----------



## Heagney (16 Feb 2016)

Where did you purchase yours from? I was under the impression that 6500k was best but read a post under lighting and they were talking  about 8000k+?
I think I will go with them but hopefully I can accommodate them under a custom hood if they aren't to heavy/get too hot


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_I...g_Floodlight_Index/LED_Floodlights/index.html


----------



## Heagney (16 Feb 2016)

In was actually looking at them today that's funny! Have you had success with more light loving plants? I think 'more light loving' is the technical term....haha


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Feb 2016)

I have grown HC cuba, Hair grass, Riccardia chamedryfolia, all did well 

One photo.


----------



## Heagney (16 Feb 2016)

Wow that looks really nice!! You've made my mind up, thanks for taking the time to reply, much appreciated!


----------



## Jamie McGrath (16 Feb 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Heagney, Depending on where the tank is located and you take of the top lid off and replace with a plastic lid placed on clips.
> You could use 6500k 30w garden flood lighting hanging from a floating shelf. Its a cheap option and grows plants well.
> 
> One photo of my set up





What a brillant Idea, Im now thinging about doing this, I got a shelf just like it for my kitchen, it cost about £20 from Ikea! Thank you.


----------



## Heagney (16 Feb 2016)

What do you think about these? No info on running temp though 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...=1455665444&sr=8-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=GLW


----------



## Heagney (16 Feb 2016)

It's a chineese fake I contacted GLW directly for confirmation


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi Heagney,

You have to be careful nowadays. There are so many fake things out there if they can make a buck on it they will  I read once they even faked ADA soil


----------



## Heagney (17 Feb 2016)

Buying from a reputable source makes sense, esp when it involves electrics!!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Electrics and water , Makes my hair stand on end thinking about it 

The flood lights are IP 65 rated so safe above the tank


----------



## Heagney (17 Feb 2016)

I'm thinking about getting 3x10w from led hut for my small tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi You may be better off getting one 30w 2  plugs less for the same amount of light. Just a though


----------



## Heagney (17 Feb 2016)

It's just the coverage that I'm more concerned about. I'm planning on having the light almost water level, I'll have some kind of glass of acrylic actually covering the tank, as i would like my tank hood to be as shallow as possible. 
Ive still not made my mind up though...im torn between the draw for more lumens and the problems it may bring as you can dim etc.
I'm just thinking that my yeast co2 injection may not be enough to compensate for the increased lighting?

I'm actually going to purchase a drop checker next week to see where my co2 levels are without anything and take it from there


----------



## Heagney (17 Feb 2016)

How much weight do you think my tank could support?? I bought it second hand. Might need to think of a light weight yet sturdy construction for my hood, I'm sure the lights will be quite heavy?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi Not sure on how much weight  the tank can support ???? the 30w LED slim line is 1kg 350gm


----------



## Heagney (17 Feb 2016)

Thanks buddy


----------



## zozo (17 Feb 2016)

If the pressure, weight is applied perpendicular and doesn't push out sideways with strain on the kit seams a tank can support pretty heavy load.
I gave it a try once above my pond, with a little 30 liter tank and placed it upside down only supported on it's side panels and sucked the water in with vacuum. So that was 30 liter = 30 kilo skybox filled with water for the goldfish to swim above pond level, resting only on it's side  pannels, stood there for a few months and now i'm still using the same tank as test/propagator tank.

So a light fixture of a few kilo's wont hurt as long, as said, the whole construction is level and steady..


----------



## Heagney (17 Feb 2016)

Just for info...
2x30w from TLC delivered is £90
2x30w from LESHut delivered is £70


----------



## Heagney (17 Feb 2016)

LEDHut NOT LESHut....that's a whole different story


----------



## dean (13 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_I...g_Floodlight_Index/LED_Floodlights/index.html



Which ones do you use ?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Mar 2016)

dean said:


> Which ones do you use ?



The 30w slim Led The gray ones work the same I use them over my Waba- Kusa. Its just the new ones are slim and black in colour.


----------

